# Sandy balls campsite



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We've booked into Sandy Balls campsite Sun, Mon Tues, may stay longer

Anyone else expecting to be there?

First time in the new Forest, and we may continue touring from there as its a long way down for us

No real time limit only the weather, it looked like it may be better around that area

If we bring the rain--sorry :lol:

Aldra


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We had a night at Sandy Balls a couple of weeks ago. We don't normally go for that type of site, but it was on our way home and we thought it was excellent value for £10 a night including EHU. The staff in Reception and the shops were very good. The site was quite busy with motorhomes. We dindn't eat out, but would have done if we had been there longer. Enjoy the New Forest... it's lovely!


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*sandy balls*

we spent 3 nights there 2 week ago, brill sight, take you swimming trunks, some walking shoes, and some bikes, or you can hire bikes. wish we stay longer, will next time. good food and beer in the fighting cocks down the road 5 min walk, dog friendly. enjoy.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I can only echo what Myfanwy1 has said, we've been there several times. We'll be going there again in April.

There's plenty of decent walking and cycling to be done around there especially in the surrounding woods. The bar on site was reasonable and the food is good as is the pizzeria.

There's a decent shop on site and a pool if you feel so inclined.

The Fighting Cocks is a decent pub and Fordingbridge which is the local town is a reasonable walk.

MrWez


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

MrWez said:


> I can only echo what Myfanwy1 has said, we've been there several times. We'll be going there again in April.
> 
> There's plenty of decent walking and cycling to be done around there especially in the surrounding woods. The bar on site was reasonable and the food is good as is the pizzeria.
> 
> ...


I won't be drawn on sandy Balls and a pub with that name.
Gary :roll:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

lay on yer back


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have never stayed at Sandy Balls (too embarrassed!) but it is not in the New Forest. If you are expecting to be in a near-natural environment then you might be disappointed.

Forest Holidays courtesy of the Camping & Caravanning club run all the proper New Forest sites 
At this time of the year only Settorns is open. Although they have EHU's there is no other facilities apart from the usual water and toilet disposal. The pitches are gravelled hardstandings and the site should be fairly quiet this time of year especially during the working week.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks spacerunner,

We've booked at Settorns Thurs- sat, then to Sandy balls Sun- wed Then depending on the weather we will see

Just need to decide whether to take the 250 miles there over two days at a more leisurely pace

Aldra


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

We did setthorns for 2 days then sandy balls for 3 days on our last trip 

sandy balls is not in the forest like setthorns and the other forest holidays sites are but it is within the national park and only minutes walk to open moorland .


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sandy Balls is near to one of my stargazing sites so I might drop in on you


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That would be great Frank ,

I'll pm our mobile so if you do get near-----

Sandra


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Sandy Balls is not in the New Forest as such but from the site entrance turn left and walk 1/2 a mile up the road towards the Fighting Cocks, just before you get to the pub you cross a cattle grid, once you've crossed that you're definitely in the New Forest which extends both to the north and south of the M27/A31. In other words it's bloody close!

In the days before the bureaucracy of the New Forest National Park was established the village of Godshill (where Sandy Balls is), was considered to be in the New Forest (certainly by my father in law who is a New Forest commoner).

Setthorns is south of the forest over towards Sway, we were there a couple of weekends ago when it got down to -10 deg C, the water points were frozen. There's plenty of nice walks to be had around there and the Hare and Hounds pub at Sway is dog friendly, has good beer and good food at reasonable prices. Did a review of Setthorns for MHF.

From Sandy Balls there are good walks through the woods or across the Avon Valley to Fordingbridge a pleasant little town.

MrWez


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi mrWez Sandy balls was completely booked up this week, nothing till Sunday

Cheaper than Setthorns too even with the 30% senior discount

I gives us chance for a two area stay and hopefully the bikes and dog a run

Looking forward to it

Aldra


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

aldra said:


> Hi mrWez Sandy balls was completely booked up this week, nothing till Sunday
> 
> Cheaper than Setthorns too even with the 30% senior discount
> 
> ...


We were at Setthorns on a CC Club rally, there were several grumbles about the cost.

The two sites couldn't be more different - probably better cycling at Setthorns.

I hope you enjoy your stay, it's a beautiful part of the country.

MrWez


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

I always have thought the Sandy Balls and the Moon & Sixpence sites are up there with some of best site names lol


----------

